# Lonestar



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

It looks the the Lonestar truck is arriving this week. I cant wait. Henry, are you planning on some great interior decals for this. I sure hope so.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone kow if a 1/25 trailer will fit on this kit?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It should it's 1/25 scale.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lonestar trucks are in stock in my local hobby shop in NJ $69.99. Ill be getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Think I'll pick that up too and paint it in a nice metallic plum purple.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well no Lonestar for me, just doesn't grab my interest that much. However the two cars are definitely on the list when they are released. I do want to see what you guys do with your Lonestars anyway, I really enjoy seeing a good build.

Bob K.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

If I did get one, I'd have to paint it raspberry.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I can get them for $50 bucks a apiece, Before shipping that is, If anyone is interested you can pick them up here as well, http://stores.gmscustoms.com/-strse-1/Moebius-2010-International-Lonestar/Detail.bok If you order More then one, He (GENE) may cut you a deal, And Yes they will fit a 1/25 scale Fifth wheel trailer Very will, I have a few deferent ideas in mind my self, like a nice Old Two Layered Car hauler or the Great Dane Box trailer as well, I have had three of them Preordered my self for quite some time on this site, If there on there way now, THATS MAKE ME HAPPY, been waiting for months now. Last I heard Three days ago there where on the Canadian border....That metallic Blue looks good on this truck as well, But I have a few deferent ideas there as well.


Ian


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

What is so special about the Lonestar truck?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spawndude said:


> What is so special about the Lonestar truck?


Tricky one that......er........I know..........how about it's a nice looking truck?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Dang, I saw this title and was hoping for a Space Balls winnebago


----------



## stevieD (May 5, 2002)

The Lonestar is the first new scale model semi truck to be released in decades!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

The Lonestar is one of the most stylized designs in decades as well. Can't really think of a retro tractor before at all. The nose says 1930s to me although the headlights are modernized. It resembles some of the street rods of the last 10-15 years. 

First one I saw was a silver day cab with a polished dump trailer and the 5 spoke mags. I worked at a Freightliner dealership at the time but was Wowwed by the looks. I still really want a day cab although it would be a shame to waste that Moebius interior. Guess I'll check the LHS this weekend.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am almost finished with the frame. i will post some pics later. this kit is really detailed and big.


----------

